# Rockets target: Horford, C Anthony, J Butler, B Griffin



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The Houston Rockets have identified their primary target in the 2016 season.

http://www.sportsrageous.com/nba/nb...thony-jimmy-butler-blake-griffin-trade/22030/


----------

